# ADHD Mother



## KellySawyer874 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm a mother of two children, I have a lot of struggles and embarrassing moments when I carried my ADHD symptoms or my mental health condition. Can you give some tips on how to handle my two children while having ADHD?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Your children notice ADHD, it's often genetic so they might need tested?

I have ADHD, never really thought how my future kids if i have any would find it, my dad has ADHD and i always thought he was qwerky growing up, just different.

ADHD I find helps with a sedating medication, maybe Mirtazapine or something... that's what the stimulant medication is suppose to do but didn't for me, but worth a try, hmmm, this is a tricky one, what specially do you struggle with?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

https://www.friendshipcircle.org/blog/2014/01/27/10-addadhd-blogs-and-forums-you-should-follow/

Number 9 on the list might be of particular interest to you "KellySawyer874"


----------

